# Any good videos on removing the bumper cover on Chevy Cruze



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

:th_coolio:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Front or rear? There is a great walkthrough on removing the front bumper somewhere around here. 

Ahh, here we are for the front bumper cover: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html

Don't worry about breaking the rear-most tab on the front bumper. It doesn't do anything. I've had my front bumper cover off twice, and broke the rear-most tab the first time. I can't tell it's broken.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Front


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

theres a bunch of torx across the bottom and along the inner fender well lip on each side then pull the fender liner back and there will be one more on each side straight up holding it at the tip of the bumper where it meets the fender and some nick nack clips across the top and it should pop right off, i dont have a video , ive pulled off a few but its been a few months since ive done a front one


----------

